# Can you ride a bike in the sand?



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

seriously, can you ride a mountain bike in the sand? in the wet/surf area?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

yes
kinda hard in soft dry fluffy stuff though.


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

Sand on your chain and gears is a hassle.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Ask dirtyhandslopez. 

He's done it many times.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Just remember to air down, so as not to get stuck  

J/k LOL

I would think a simple bike (Beach rental type), with wider tires and less gears would be the best bet, but as Terry said, DHL should have the answers.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i was thinking about fishing the assateague island side of the OC inlet and dont feel like walking...

anybody ever fish that side?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have been riding bikes into Back Bay/ False cape since the late 70's/early 80's. You can not ride in the loose sand but you can ride on the packed sand near the waters edge. I ride alot right next to the water and some times I will get saltwater on my bike, not good for a $1300 mountain bike. Usually I just take a cheap beach cruiser or old bike. Be sure to rinse it off very well after each trip, it will not stop the rust but will keep it to a minimum. Make sure you are doing any of you riding about 2 hours before or 2 hours after high tide. Also if the beach is flat it is a lot easier, when you have small rises on the beach there is usually soft sand on top which is very difficult. I have ridden close to 30 miles round trip on the beach and it is quite a workout, so be sure to have plenty of fluids. For fishing Assategue on the north end, let me know when you want go, I may be able to get you a boat ride over there. We used to paddle accross from West OC to Assateque to go surfing. I have had friends swim over and paddle over in kids rafts but I don't recomend it. If you can get hold of a kayak that would be the best way.


John


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

rinse bike..

and dubyadeefortee is your best friend on all moving parts and holes.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

We do here in Fla.but I have a 21 Speed. And it depends alot on your leg strength.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Forget WD-40. Get Corrosion-X spray. It won't gaurantee no rust, but if you care about the bike, wash it down with car soap after your trip, and spray the whole bike down with Corrosion-X. I used to use it on my boat and trailer quite a bit. Great stuff. They also make Reel-X.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

basstardo said:


> Forget WD-40. Get Corrosion-X spray. It won't gaurantee no rust, but if you care about the bike, wash it down with car soap after your trip, and spray the whole bike down with Corrosion-X. I used to use it on my boat and trailer quite a bit. Great stuff. They also make Reel-X.


I often wondered about both of those products! Is "salt-X" also one of theirs???


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Darren,

Ya must be busy...hope ya don't mind me sharing this adventure:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I see several people biking on the beach every trip when I surf fish. Usually down closer to the wet sand.


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

I've done it on a harley sportster!


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

aluminum bike with aluminum welds and wash her off, grease her down, if u care about it

if not, flea market, $20 huffy, and beat it the hell up =]


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

*Tires make a difference*

There are mountain bike tire made with tread desings specifically for sand and loose conditions.

I use Geax Blades for riding in loose sugar sand, they should work fine on a beach. 

The tread has great traction and doesn't clog up. They are cheap and work great.

Google them: Geax Blade


----------



## vmiikws (Sep 2, 2019)

It’s been a while. Are you happy with your purchase and how is it going? What modifications have you made if any? Recently I have seen a few Raptors 700 in the street and then I came across this thread. Years ago I was also thinking of buying this bike, but then I gave up the idea. What is an area code for your location? It would be nice to see your bike in real life.


----------

